# post your homemade stripping baskets



## Dillusion

This:










plus make one of these:


----------



## BayStYat

looks simple.


----------



## Bissell

5$ at Walmart, laundry section. You want one with a big opening in the top..


----------



## CurtisWright

Laundry basket with a wet towel in the bottom.


----------



## YanceyM

> Looking to build one.  need some great ideas.
> 
> 
> thanks



I just use a pop up lawn basket from Home Depot with an old tray with some lead weights in it cover up by a hand towel.


----------



## TidewateR

LSU bag up high









or down low


----------



## Ckirk57

I made this about a year ago. 
















SeaDek pad on the base. Can't remember what I made the base out of but it's heavy enough to deal withy the wind.


----------



## BayStYat

can you elaborate on the build?


----------



## Dillusion

> I made this about a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeaDek pad on the base. Can't remember what I made the base out of but it's heavy enough to deal withy the wind.


I'll pay you $80 for another one.


----------



## Ckirk57

I think the tube was a sheet of poly carbonate that I riveted together. I got the base from a place that made corian countertops. I cut the base with a jig saw and routered the edges. I then took a rotozip and cut a groove for the tube to sit in the base. I glued the tube to the base with west system 610 epoxy. Final step was add car door edge molding to top of tube.


----------



## Dillusion

> I think the tube was a sheet of poly carbonate that I riveted together. I got the base from a place that made corian countertops. I cut the base with a jig saw and routered the edges. I then took a rotozip and cut a groove for the tube to sit in the base. I glued the tube to the base with west system 610 epoxy. Final step was add car door edge molding to top of tube.


I cant do any of that. So my offer stands lol


----------



## oysterbreath

Kirk, don't leave that Mattyvac money on the table man...take it take it take it! ;-)

anyway, here is another option:

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22755&clickid=redirect

Here's one in use


















Don't forget the archive:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1249234130/0


----------



## BayStYat

> Kirk, don't leave that Mattyvac money on the table man...take it take it take it! ;-)
> 
> anyway, here is another option:
> 
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22755&clickid=redirect
> 
> Here's one in use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the archive:
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1249234130/0


what gallon is yours?


----------



## gfish

I use the same one as OB. Its really durable and you can put a inch of water in it so your line shoots better.


----------



## BayStYat

> I use the same one as OB.  Its really durable and you can put a inch of water in it so your line shoots better.


what gallon is yours?


----------



## sbinckes

I use a mesh-type linen basket as it lets the wind pass through it, which stops it being blown overboard and it's strong enough the hold the rod/reel while travelling between spots. Cheap too!


----------



## johnmauser

Mine is just a $10 round kitchen trash can from Roses.  I went to several stores before I found one I was happy with.  I cut a base out of sintra board and then attached the bucket to the base with a handful of little half inch screws.  And then covered the screw heads with a little silicone so they wouldnt rust.  I usually put a few inches of water in it when we're running around or if its windy, and it stays put.  Very pleased with it.


----------



## BayStYat

Hey John, 

can you ship me a can, we dont have a Roses here.


----------



## Bissell

I'll toss this up for a few reasons.... Enjoy lol


----------



## BayStYat

well thats the stripping bucket of the year.


----------



## sbinckes

... what stripping basket!


----------



## gfish

> I use the same one as OB.  Its really durable and you can put a inch of water in it so your line shoots better.


It's the 15 gal. I had some starboard put on the bottom for extra weight.


----------



## Net 30

> I made this about a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeaDek pad on the base. Can't remember what I made the base out of but it's heavy enough to deal withy the wind.


You should consider making these for sale since the ProTrim guys stopped selling theirs......


----------



## Ckirk57

I think I wound up having about $120 in it finished.


----------



## johnmauser

> Hey John,
> 
> can you ship me a can, we dont have a Roses here.


I'll check and see if they still have them next time i'm near the store. I'll pm you if they do.


----------



## KennyStCyr

http://instagr.am/p/TEzVTfrPVj/ 20gallon chlorine bucket


----------



## BayStYat

> Hey John,
> 
> can you ship me a can, we dont have a Roses here.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check and see if they still have them next time i'm near the store. I'll pm you if they do.
Click to expand...

thanks John


----------



## Green_Hornet

My old standby plastic tub with bungee belt!


----------



## paint it black

> I made this about a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeaDek pad on the base. Can't remember what I made the base out of but it's heavy enough to deal withy the wind.


Sweet, Richard made me one exactly like this a couple years ago but it's starting to warp and lose shape. I was thinking of fixing it with rivets instead of the method he used to attach the seem. At least until the Strip and Feed one comes out.


----------



## BayStYat

I used a stripping bucket for the first time a few weeks ago and I was amazed. I will never fish with out one again. 

Here is my homemade set up


----------



## FredGrunwald

What is that? Some type of garbage can?


----------



## BayStYat

> What is that? Some type of garbage can?


http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=22755&clickid=redirect


----------



## Net 30

Looks great! What size did you use and was the red lip included?


----------



## BayStYat

> Looks great!  What size did you use and was the red lip included?


Net, 

its the 15gl and I used red auto door edge molding.  The factory lip is a lil rough.  Did not want it rubbing on my new NRX when I drop it in the bucket when rolling to a new spot


----------



## FredGrunwald

What do you do to keep it from blowing out? Put a little water in it or is it heavy enough?


----------



## BayStYat

i took a 10lb plate and used 5200 to glue it down. I then laid my homemade line lair over the weight. 

simple


----------



## MSG

This sounds crazy - but I wanted one that could be used when on a casting platform - so I bought the us plastics 55 gallon - which is 34.5 high by 22 across. It sits on the deck behind my casting platform  - I attach a bungee cord around it and to the casting platforms rear leg. Its the perfect height when on a platform - looks a little big -but perfect for on a platform, as you can strip with your natural motion.


----------



## Net 30

> Looks great!  What size did you use and was the red lip included?
> 
> 
> 
> Net,
> 
> its the 15gl and I used red auto door edge molding.  The factory lip is a lil rough.  Did not want it rubbing on my new NRX when I drop it in the bucket when rolling to a new spot
Click to expand...

Thanks...looks like my next project.....


----------



## deerfly

> Looks great!  What size did you use and was the red lip included?
> 
> 
> 
> Net,
> 
> its the 15gl and I used red auto door edge molding.  The factory lip is a lil rough.  Did not want it rubbing on my new NRX when I drop it in the bucket when rolling to a new spot
Click to expand...

I didn't like the line slapping against that inward flange, plus it reduces the opening diameter too. So I just cut it off at the shoulder and sanded it smooth. Now its wide open, nothing to impede the line and the rod lays against the first outward roll which is very smooth.


----------



## BayStYat

> Looks great!  What size did you use and was the red lip included?
> 
> 
> 
> Net,
> 
> its the 15gl and I used red auto door edge molding.  The factory lip is a lil rough.  Did not want it rubbing on my new NRX when I drop it in the bucket when rolling to a new spot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't like the line slapping against that inward flange, plus it reduces the opening diameter too. So I just cut it off at the shoulder and sanded it smooth. Now its wide open, nothing to impede the line and the rod lays against the first outward roll which is very smooth.
Click to expand...

Deerfly, 

what you think about cutting a wedge in the bucket like in this picture? 

should help the line shoot better?


----------



## deerfly

> Deerfly,
> 
> what you think about cutting a wedge in the bucket like in this picture?
> 
> should help the line shoot better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO the line shooting out of a uniform height basket/bucket is not a problem that needs to be solved.
Click to expand...


----------



## paulpaul90

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005KDALYC/ref=biss_dp_t_asn

I have not used this, but it looks like a winner.


----------



## BayStYat

Just finished modifying mine


----------



## 8loco

I like that. I should be starting on mine in the next day or two. Kept holding out for the strip and feed stripping bucket, but I don't think they're ever gonna produce them.


----------



## 8loco

How tall is that?


----------



## [email protected]

baysrat is that homemade or from strip and feed? looks just like it. if homemade any details?


----------



## BayStYat

Yes homemade. It's 26" tall x 14" wide. I got the bucket online, glued a 10ld plate to the bottom, cut a 14" round piece of EVA foam, cut weed eater line  (thickest they had) about 4" tall and pushed em into the foam (then superglued them in), traced out the "U" shape pattern and cut it with a hack saw blade and trimmed it out with auto door edge moulding, finished the bottom with indoor outdoor carpet. 

Longest run on sentence ever ahahahahaha

About $80 all said and done

Stickers were free


----------



## swampfox

BaySalt that thing is sweet. I have tried all types over the years. And quite using one a while back. Because I found the on my last two boats( Mako Inshore 1550, ECC Lostmen). That stripping into the floor worked great. But that setup of yours has me thinking about a new weekend project. 777 is that pretty much what a strip and feed is you keep talking bout?


----------



## 8loco

Yeah the strip and feeds are very cool. Also heavy enough to stay put on a boat. I got to play with one at the salty fly tournament, but I have my doubts if they will actually ever begin to market and sell them. Besides I think people are tired of waiting and are now making there own. Mine starts today.


----------



## swampfox

Derail:

BatStYat where did you score all the stickies? You hit up a lot trade shows or something?


----------



## BayStYat

> Derail:
> 
> BatStYat where did you score all the stickies? You hit up a lot trade shows or something?


I called every company that I could think of in the fly world, and ask them if I could have some stickers to put on my boat as advertisement. Not one company turned me down. I literally had about 250 stickers.

And I didn't pay a single dime

I can run 44 mph with mine. No wobble at all 

I'm thinking about Redesigning a few things and selling em.


----------



## Net 30

> Derail:
> 
> BatStYat where did you score all the stickies? You hit up a lot trade shows or something?
> 
> 
> 
> I called every company that I could think of in the fly world, and ask them if I could have some stickers to put on my boat as advertisement. Not one company turned me down. I literally had about 250 stickers.
> 
> And I didn't pay a single dime
> 
> I can run 44 mph with mine. No wobble at all
> 
> I'm thinking about Redesigning a few things and selling em.
Click to expand...

Great Idea! You might be surprised with the interest level.


----------



## BayStYat

Yea going to build another and get it out to some one who wants to help me test it and review it.


----------



## pete_paschall

> Just finished modifying mine


I am really digging that!  Nice work - may have to get me one of those!

Pete


----------



## junkin35

I been busy at work and haven't been on much lately, so excuse my late entry.  I used the leaf basket thing for a while and then got bored and wandered away from the wife while on a Wally World run.  Walked out with a $10 tall heavy trash can, a $10 thick cutting board15"x 20", and some shop pads that I cut one up and threw the others under my workbench.  Total, I figure I got about $25 in it and it works great. No slip/slide on the casting deck and I run with it sitting in the floor with a rod sticking up.  Thought I would need weight but I guess the cutting board is enough.
MIKE


----------



## reelaggressive

> I been busy at work and haven't been on much lately, so excuse my late entry.  I used the leaf basket thing for a while and then got bored and wandered away from the wife while on a Wally World run.  Walked out with a $10 tall heavy trash can, a $10 thick cutting board15"x 20", and some shop pads that I cut one up and threw the others under my workbench.  Total, I figure I got about $25 in it and it works great. No slip/slide on the casting deck and I run with it sitting in the floor with a rod sticking up.  Thought I would need weight but I guess the cutting board is enough.
> MIKE


I would like to see a close up of the base if you can.


----------



## junkin35

Will snap a couple when I get home from work. Nothing fancy, just cut a "15 circle out of the cutting board and countersunk some small stainless bolts/nuts, then 3m'd the pad to the bottom. I believe the cutting board was around 3/8-1/2" thick.


----------



## junkin35

Bright spots on side are just reflection from flash off the washers.  Need to trim the bottom pad a little tighter for a cleaner look, but it works like it is, so laziness has prevailed.

MIKE


----------



## BayStYat

> Bright spots on side are just reflection from flash off the washers.  Need to trim the bottom pad a little tighter for a cleaner look, but it works like it is, so laziness has prevailed.
> 
> MIKE


Love the ingenuity. Welcome to the homemade bucket club. 

Haaahah


----------



## mkyhagan

do you possibly know what brand or any other information on the cutting board you used? where did you get it? At walmart also? I have the trash can and stickers, just no base


----------



## junkin35

The cutting board came from Walmart. 10 bucks. It measures 15"x20". Sam's has the same one in the restaurant supply section.
Mike


----------



## hype143

i guess the mods took my mat down. I wanted to show it because it WAS homemade, my brother in law and i built the mold in the garage and went through all the trials and tribulations of getting the right material to build the mats from. It was a mother... haha


----------



## Net 30

> i guess the mods took my mat down. I wanted to show it because it WAS homemade, my brother in law and i built the mold in the garage and went through all the trials and tribulations of getting the right material to build the mats from. It was a mother... haha


Pretty stupid that they chose to delete your posts...it looks like something that's needed and well thought out.  Can you make in any color?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Adding stickers as we speak


----------



## paint it black

> i guess the mods took my mat down. I wanted to show it because it WAS homemade, my brother in law and i built the mold in the garage and went through all the trials and tribulations of getting the right material to build the mats from. It was a mother... haha



Wrong thread, fool. lol they didn't erase it. It's in the other striping bucket thread in this section. 



I got mine in today!


----------



## Net 30

DAYUUUM...that blue mat looks sick! Let us know how it works out........


----------



## Snookdaddy

> i guess the mods took my mat down. I wanted to show it because it WAS homemade, my brother in law and i built the mold in the garage and went through all the trials and tribulations of getting the right material to build the mats from. It was a mother... haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong thread, fool. lol they didn't erase it. It's in the other striping bucket thread in this section.
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine in today!
Click to expand...

Those mat deals are useless in anything over 5mph.. I just dump line into the cockpit in less than 10mph and bring out the bucket when it really starts blowing..

I've used them and they're kind of like toe rails on a skiff, neat to look at, but do not work great in actual windy conditions.

Blue is nice though.. Did Vince flat out copy Joe W's design or is there something that is materially different about the SWC mat?


----------



## BayStYat

I agree they are useless after 5 mph


----------



## paint it black

I've used comparable products in winds up to 15mph. And it did work phenomenally in winds under 10mph. Worked better than not having a bucket at 10, but once the winds got up to 15, it was a pain. The Mat actually held the line too much in excessive winds. I don't know if this mat will be any different than the other in that situation, but I'll use a bucket in that scenario if need be. 

Not many guys when try to fly fish in winds excess of 15mph, I do however. All I know is that I hate stripping into a basket. This will come in handy for a big portion of fishing time. When te wind kicks up, I'll grab the bucket. I'm used to always having a bucket with me in the skiff, this mat will make sure I don't have to actually use the bucket. 
My biggest issue with this sort of product in the past was the price. I didn't justify spending $150-175 for something to use half the time. The price of this mat is a good bit cheaper, and looks cooler. 

As far as differences in material and performance between similar products, I can't speak of. I haven't used mine yet, I will be using it all weekend in the keys. I'm sure Chase can chime in as far as differences in product. To my understanding, Vince had nothing to do with the mat. Chase got fed up with line management devices and felt he could create something better. He built a mold, and tested out a couple versions to get the best performance and material. People loved it so they asked him to make them some mats. 

Strip and feed research also has a mat in the works. They had them on display at the Tampa Expo a couple months back. 

As for copying someone's design, Joe's new bucket looks an awfully a lot like a pro trim. 

And word on the water is that the line lair design was copied from an old timer from key west.


----------



## BayStYat

Nice write up^^^^^^^


----------



## 8loco

Maybe strip and feed will start selling their mats right after they start selling their stripping bucket. ;D


----------



## 8loco

Bringing this back to the top again. For those that have built the stepping buckets out of the polycarbonate, what's the process for stitching the seam together. Pop rivets, glue, tape, etc.?


----------



## 8loco

Anybody?


----------



## Dillusion

> Anybody?


Overlap ends, use pop rivets, then cover with a strip on black vinyl


----------



## permitchaser

I like those dish drains that fit around your waist with a bungee cord. It has weed wacker line sticking up from the bottom. I like it cause it is easy to stow


----------



## permitchaser

I was reading Redfish on fly a book I got for my 16 year old grandson for Christmas and saw a Rubberqueen popup leaf basket for $22 

I also got him a 9 wt rod and reel


----------



## Recidivists

1.77 a day and rising!


----------



## richwalker71

^Hahahahaha!


----------

